# Gas prices will rise!



## anotherlife (Jan 27, 2017)

Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times. 

This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.  

In the energy sector, this means that the largest institutional speculators will be able to merge, and buy up all the gas.  This happens regularly in other countries, especially in oil exporters such as Nigeria and Romania.  You will not be able to buy gas at the pump.  

Was it worth it to vote trump instead of the corporate whore?


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 27, 2017)

link?-


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 27, 2017)

ELEVENTY BAZZILLION TIMES MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Slyhunter (Jan 27, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> 
> This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.
> 
> ...


Which would give incentives to Barons to drill baby drill.


----------



## miketx (Jan 27, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> 
> This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.
> 
> ...


Dood. We need to pay more.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 27, 2017)

miketx said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> ...


 Fuck that shit. Im paying 65-70 bucks a week on 93. Iran needs to flood the market some more


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> 
> This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.
> 
> ...


I can't remember when it was or the context of the speech but early in his campaign he said he was going after lobbyists and speculators. I'll see if I can find one of his speeches where he said it.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> ...


 How many Goldman Sachs higher ups in his white house thus far?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


I haven't kept count.  50?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


 
So much for "going after" lobbyists and speculators.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Oh, he will be reminded if he doesn't.


----------



## guno (Jan 27, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> 
> This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.
> 
> ...


And the rubes in rural land will be hurt the most


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2017)

guno said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> ...


I will protest when it goes past $3.00.  In 1955 I was paying 25 and 30 cents per gallon. I believe $3.00 is equal to 30 cents in'55. I got gas yesterday in Ft Worth for $1.92.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2017)

The OP has an IQ of a small soap dish. Presidents have zero to do with affecting the market with respect to gas prices. Fucking duh.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 27, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> ...


it's kind of a catch 22
when prices are high, there is incentive for oil barons to drill baby drill...

but also

when prices are high, consumer demand falls to mere necessity, causing oil reserves to rise and eventually lower prices to reduce the reserves or quotas...

But also... renewable energy and more efficient car standards will be taking another leap forward.


----------



## Kosh (Jan 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



That depends on how many speeches they heard from Hilary before they got appointed!

Another far left debunked religious narrative being run.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 27, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> 
> This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.
> 
> ...



/---- Yes it was worth it. Trump did all this just to make you pay more for gas so he can protect the environment like Obozo and AlBore wanted high gas prices.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 27, 2017)

Matt just bought this tiny car that gets 38 on highway, he goes 64 miles back and forth to work every day and he bought this thing specifically for that....now we have 3 vehicles, but it's worth it, even with gasoline cheap....

This house of ours has an oil furnace, water baseboard heating system, hot water for the house is oil heated....

when oil prices are near $3 a gallon it darn near bankrupt's us, let alone any higher!    And there are no Natural Gas pipelines up here where I live to convert the system!!!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Only 9 more to go and Trump will have as many Goldman Sachs ties as Obama did!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 27, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Matt just bought this tiny car that gets 38 on highway, he goes 64 miles back and forth to work every day and he bought this thing specifically for that....now we have 3 vehicles, but it's worth it, even with gasoline cheap....
> 
> This house of ours has an oil furnace, water baseboard heating system, hot water for the house is oil....
> 
> when oil prices are near $3 a gallon it darn near bankrupt's us, let alone any higher!    And there are no Natural Gas pipelines up here where I live to convert the system!!!


Hit a squirrel.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jan 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Matt just bought this tiny car that gets 38 on highway, he goes 64 miles back and forth to work every day and he bought this thing specifically for that....now we have 3 vehicles, but it's worth it, even with gasoline cheap....
> ...




OK Weather........I spit on my monitor from laughing so hard with that one!!


----------



## Picaro (Jan 27, 2017)

Of course they are; OPEC was trying to kill off U.S. shale and gas production, and failed, so now they are going to raise world prices.

lol Trump has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Care4all (Jan 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Matt just bought this tiny car that gets 38 on highway, he goes 64 miles back and forth to work every day and he bought this thing specifically for that....now we have 3 vehicles, but it's worth it, even with gasoline cheap....
> ...


it's not THAT tiny!!!!   

it's real tiny compared to our other 2 vehicles, one a guzzler the other smaller one is still much bigger than this new hatchback that he got!

and with the mini van, Matt had 2 Accidents with deer this past fall, this small car would have been demolished in his second deer accident....very scary!  10 years of no deer or moose accidents, then BOOM 2 within 3 months!!!!!  It was warm last winter so not much of the State's heard was killed off by the winter weather so they are EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## Picaro (Jan 27, 2017)

Care4all said:


> it's kind of a catch 22
> when prices are high, there is incentive for oil barons to drill baby drill...
> 
> but also
> ...



You're not really up on how cartels and monopolies work, are you.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Go to an auto parts store and buy a set of deer whistles for about $5.00. My son totaled a car and a pickup before he got smart enough to take my advice. He hasn't hit a deer in 10 years.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Go to an auto parts store and buy a set of deer whistles for about $5.00. My son totaled a car and a pickup before he got smart enough to take my advice. He hasn't hit a deer in 10 years.



Those things work great.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 27, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> 
> This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.
> 
> ...


Considering the alternative, *absolutely!!!*


----------



## Care4all (Jan 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


huh? buy a set of some wha wha whats????  

what are deer whistles?  How do they work?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Exactly my point, Goldman Sachs continuity regardless of your vote.  Thanks.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 27, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


Funny how all the Communist party heads always lived in luxury.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



You may want to remind Don that Mexico is not paying for his wall and their president out negotiated the grand negotiator.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 27, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Just as your "capitalist" ones do, yup, funny indeed.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 27, 2017)

The pipeline construction already authorized by EO should raise GDP by 1.5% by the 2018 mid term election. In the areas they serve breakeven drilling points should drop by $10-15/BBL so gas prices won't go up.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 27, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> I haven't kept count.  50?



You'll never know.  Even with yo shoes off you don't got dat many fingers and toes.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 27, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Two small devices you mount somewhere on the front of your vehicle. Wind goes through them making two different ultrasonic whistles.Deer will stop and look instead of running across the road. If your auto parts store doesn't have them here is ordering information.







Murdoch's – Victor - Deer Warning Whistle


----------



## elektra (Jan 27, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> 
> This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.
> 
> ...


Nigeria and Romania are not free markets, try again!


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 28, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> ...


Horrifically yes.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 28, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> ...


I think he lied again.  Even he is maneuvered into it.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 28, 2017)

skookerasbil said:


> The OP has an IQ of a small soap dish. Presidents have zero to do with affecting the market with respect to gas prices. Fucking duh.


You are retarded.  Look the historic gas price trends during republican administrations such as bush and during democrat administrations such as Obama.  Two distinct and clearly unique patterns.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 28, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Yes, but I think the 2nd and 3rd para is negated by cornered speculative control.  As per this, the speculators control supply to be just under the demand levels, so that the slightest disruption brings them unlimited profit spikes.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 28, 2017)

william the wie said:


> The pipeline construction already authorized by EO should raise GDP by 1.5% by the 2018 mid term election. In the areas they serve breakeven drilling points should drop by $10-15/BBL so gas prices won't go up.


I think this just increases the volume bought out by unregulated large institutional speculators.  People will never see this effect.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 28, 2017)

elektra said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> ...


Neither is the USA a free market.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 28, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> 
> This is because trump is now removing all regulations in all industries.
> 
> ...




I thought that would be a good thing to you liberals?

Higher gas prices = less dependence on fossil fuels 

.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices will rise because of trump.  You will pay up to 8 times.
> ...


Yes, my highly inspirational liberal moron brothers want it this way.  General public retardation of my environment aside, there is no running away from dependency on fossil fuels.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 28, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




You have two feet use them 


.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Now this would be good for the entire nation.  Why does everybody hates it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 28, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




We all know that except the liberals..

Where's Kat on here when you need her the most?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 28, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Just a couple hours ago, Trump signed an EO barring all Administration employees from lobbying for 5 years after they leave the government and a lifetime ban on lobbying for a foreign government.  Haven't looked about speculators yet. Will do so soon.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Now this is good news.  Does that cover congressmen too?  I've always liked trump, he was always reasonable.  I as a tourist had a very nice conversation with him in front of the trump tower when he stopped and saw me adoring it.  I didn't know he was the trump at that time, but it was a very nice and energizing conversation about what it is to be American and a New Yorker.  I hope in my pipe dreams, that trump will control the speculators too.


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 29, 2017)

bear513 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Who programmed American girls to prefer guys with cars to guys who don't drive them?  This is the core of the problem.  If girls sign up to replacing gasoline fossil energy with some of your own bio energy, then humanity obtains some future.  Too bad the pot bellied lesbo universe has already sold the world on satan's contract.


----------



## I amso IR (Jan 29, 2017)

Gasoline prices always rise. What else is new and OF INTEREST!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 29, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I think the legislators have to wait a year before they can lobby. It should have a lifetime ban. Here's a brief explanation and a list of current lobbyists who were congressmen.

Former Members Turned Lobbyists | OpenSecrets


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 29, 2017)

I amso IR said:


> Gasoline prices always rise. What else is new and OF INTEREST!


Do you exchange your food stamps for gas money, my liberal friend?


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 29, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



A year is not a lot.  I think this is very complicated, because we need a lot of lawyers to enforce even that little.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 31, 2017)

william the wie said:


> The pipeline construction already authorized by EO should raise GDP by 1.5% by the 2018 mid term election. In the areas they serve breakeven drilling points should drop by $10-15/BBL so gas prices won't go up.



Where are you getting those numbers from? That stuff has been flowing to Port Aurthur for years now over the current pipeline system; the Keystone merely shortens the trip a couple hundred miles and increases the volume a little. I'm hard pressed to find a $10-$15/bbl savings.


----------



## william the wie (Jan 31, 2017)

Picaro said:


> william the wie said:
> 
> 
> > The pipeline construction already authorized by EO should raise GDP by 1.5% by the 2018 mid term election. In the areas they serve breakeven drilling points should drop by $10-15/BBL so gas prices won't go up.
> ...



I'm talking about extensions into areas that are currently served only by trains or barge, which is all of Canada and a good chunk of the US. Not all of the needed pipelines need an EO like the Philips 66 pipeline. Which is the presumed reason for what looks like homecooking pipeline policy under Obama. Buffett and the rest of the people at BH are dependable D assets.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 31, 2017)

william the wie said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > william the wie said:
> ...



The Keystone XL isn't going to generate anywhere near what is being claimed; it's merely a relatively small route change, and a short addition to our current pipeline network.

Route Maps | Keystone XL Pipeline

North America Pipelines map - Crude Oil (petroleum) pipelines - Natural Gas pipelines - Products pipelines

The North American map doesn't include all the smaller short lines and gathering lines from individual fields.

That little jog isn't going to drop costs anywhere near $10-$15/bbl, and the sludge is going to a Free Trade Zone; we won't see a dime in tax revenue from it. The 'property tax' claims being made for counties along the route are also ridiculous; pipelines take up very little land, and even that is valued at 'condemned' prices determined by the 'eminent domain' low balling. Pipeline construction also only generate a few temp jobs, and far fewer permanent ones.

If railroad cars are being used to haul from some fields, it's because the well operators find it cheaper than paying for running their own gathering lines to a trunk station, not a 'shortage of pipelines'; it's just a ruse to subsidize pipeline operators and drillers, not a necessity that is going to do much of anything for the economy.


----------

